

Ask HN: Who is hiring in Australia? - throwaway555

I love the who's hiring threads and spreadsheet on Google, but I'm really not in a position to relocate. America's working visas make it difficult to bring a de facto partner with you, and the UK is tightening up their system as well.<p>So who, apart from Campaign Monitor, is hiring in Australia?
======
andrewstuart
I (www.supercoders.com.au) am looking for lots of people for employers in
Melbourne. C, Objective-C, PHP, C++, Java .NET Ruby and getting plenty of
applications but few of them have the key things: passion, computer science
fundamentals (object oriented principles, design patterns) and an
understanding of web technologies. Same sad old story, tons of jobs, very few
people with any level of interest, experience and knowledge.

~~~
throwaway555
Do you place front end developers with a design leaning?

~~~
sidmitra
I'll copy some of these onto

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1YS1B0Yk5hcGZxWXgxNkhzc3c&hl=en)

I guess these posts should link back to these spreadsheets, so that they don't
really get lost/reacreated each month.

I'd also created an HN folder on Gdocs with such spreadsheets:
[https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B97Zl0IkSUKrMzBhOTViMzEtMjA...](https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B97Zl0IkSUKrMzBhOTViMzEtMjAzMS00MWQ4LThiMTctMDljMzY4YjI4MzUy&hl=en)

------
throwaway555
The Campaign Monitor UI designer & front end developer job in Sydney -
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/jobs/>

------
eneset
Just start your own thing. You might be interested in this:
<http://www.pollenizer.com/services/bootcamp/>

------
Jd
Atlassian

